# Tangelo Tosser??



## Jet (Feb 8, 2003)

Trying to fing info on the Tangelo Tosser? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Bill Woods, 5495 E. Atchison St., Fresno, Ca. 93727 (559) 251-8973


----------



## Jet (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Gordy, I appreciate the info.


----------

